# New to Ohio



## Matthew Baker (Jan 28, 2017)

Hey everyone! I have only been in Ohio for a year now. I am an avid fly fisherman and am trying to find some good rivers close to the Ontario/ Mansfield areas and surrounding. I am also looking for some local fly shops! HELP!


----------



## E- man (Jan 25, 2014)

It's probably further then you would like to go but if you like to fish for steel head with a fly rod look at some of the rivers east. Grand river, Ashtabula river ,Coneaut Creek. The fish migrate up the rivers this time of year and are there for a couple months for spawning. You can catch some large trout by wading these waters. My best was just under 10 lbs. Gander Mt some times has a good variety of flys.


----------



## Matthew Baker (Jan 28, 2017)

Thanks for the advice! It is some what out of my way but I am always willing to give it a go! I am closer to the clear fork river and I think the mad river as well, but I am still looking for help


----------



## Matthew Baker (Jan 28, 2017)

I also tie my own flies, I am trying to find out the best places here in Ohio to get good but cheap materials. Squirrel tails and deer or elk fur are the big ones that I am looking for.


----------



## E- man (Jan 25, 2014)

Clear fork would be a good choice for your area. Fished it years ago for brown trout with some success. Try NETCRAFT in Maumee Oh. jannsnetcraft.com or 1-800-6382723 Good luck Ernie


----------



## EDE (Nov 6, 2015)

Fin-Fur & Feather on US 30 near I-71 should have some of the items you need.


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

EDE said:


> Fin-Fur & Feather on US 30 near I-71 should have some of the items you need.



FF&F is at St. Rt. 250 and 71 in Ashland. 

He'll catch SOMETHING at US 30 & 71 because there is an old strip club there, but not the rivers and lakes the OP was asking about!


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

Mr. A said:


> FF&F is at St. Rt. 250 and 71 in Ashland.
> 
> He'll catch SOMETHING at US 30 & 71 because there is an old strip club there, but not the rivers and lakes the OP was asking about!


The good ole Top hat  gentleman's club. Brings back memory's


----------



## Ripley (May 10, 2010)

There's some hunting forums on ogf those guys maybe able to help you with squirrel and deer fur. I'm going out Thursday thru Sunday for the last days of deer. If I can fill my tag or my buddies fill theirs I'll let you know.

Welcome to OGF!


----------



## Matthew Baker (Jan 28, 2017)

Thank you!


----------



## elkcow (Jul 18, 2009)

Hey...welcome to Ohio Matt ...not exactly the trout fisherman's paradise but I have lived here forever and you make your own with what you've got. I swear there is no better feeling than hitting the water and hooking up with that fish that just wont hit anything but that fly that you tied yourself. Wildlife.ohiodnr.gov does gives all stocking dates , but avoid the gaggles of people and fish later on in the spring before it gets too hot. A lot of the remote stockings will hold over some nice trout to be had. Ohio....I think bass. Nothing beats hooking up with a smallmouth bass on the fly or a feisty rock bass and god knows ohio streams are loaded with those two! If your near Columbus Field and Stream have the best selection of fly tying materials and Cabellas likes to mark stuff down. Check the bargain cave. Walk the streams way back in , fish each hole with the idea you have to cast where no one else worked hard enough to reach. It'll pay. Enjoy!


----------



## brianfoughty (Apr 28, 2016)

Try rose lake I have a buddy that lives in that area and he loves the trout fishing


----------



## Ripley (May 10, 2010)

sorry Matt didn't fill my tag, nor did my buddy.


----------



## ttipul (Jul 19, 2014)

Matthew Baker said:


> Hey everyone! I have only been in Ohio for a year now. I am an avid fly fisherman and am trying to find some good rivers close to the Ontario/ Mansfield areas and surrounding. I am also looking for some local fly shops! HELP!


Clear Fork for Browns, good numbers and a few decent sized.Many land owners will allow fishing when asked. Butler area into Bellville is where i go...


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

pm sent to you


----------



## DenOhio (Oct 18, 2016)

Welcome aboard, I'm not fly guy but this is not a great place for it. I have fly fished a couple times only. Once in Weston Michigan for salmon and once in Key West for bone fish. I was not very good at it either time. I have a moderate priced fly rod and reel on my mancave wall lol. It's not that I didn't enjoy it, just no place near me unless I wanted to catch bass on one. I'd say you need to drive.


----------

